
Ask HN: How to learn UX as a backend engineer? - avichalp
What are some good resources (books, books, videos etc) to learn UX design for developers who rarely do any frontend work? The idea is not to be an expert in UX but to start understanding fundamentals. To be able to think like a UX designer.
======
myguysi
UX is a huge field with a lot of entry points so it’s difficult so suggest a
single resource to start with.

However I’d suggest that coming from an engineering background, you might find
joy in learning about user testing first as that’s usually a big eye-opener
that helps you understand why the field of UX design is important.

A classic book to start with is “Don’t Make Me Think” by Steve Krug[0], which
covers usability testing and even how to conduct a session yourself.

Then there’s “The Design of Everyday Things” by Don Norman[1], whom many
consider the ‘father’ of the modern field of UX. That one can be a bit dense
though.

If you want to think like a designer, then learning about Design Thinking[2]
is a good place to start.

Hope that helps!

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Think-Revisited-
Usability/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Make-Think-Revisited-
Usability/dp/0321965515)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Revised-
Expand...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Revised-
Expanded/dp/0465050654)

[2] [https://www.ideou.com/pages/design-
thinking](https://www.ideou.com/pages/design-thinking)

~~~
avichalp
Thanks! That will be a good start.

